
Tory MP defends sharing logins, passwords with all her staff including interns - organian
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-42216622
======
chrisstu
Plausible deniability for any future discoveries on her office computer. Very
clever.

------
craftyguy
Wow, either she is 1) uneducated as to why this is a terrible idea (and
therefore needs to be educated and forced to change her tactic) or 2) she's an
idiot.

~~~
noir_lord
She's an MP, A group not widely known for excessive intelligence.

As a former co-worker put it "People who'd be fired as middle managers in a
supermarket in short order".

~~~
walshemj
Or knowledge of modern technology Jen from the IT Crown would be in the third
quartile.

BTW an employee in the HOC or Lords requires DV vetting (TS clearance an USA
terms) it some what rankles the MP's don't have to.

~~~
gadyke
It's CTC vetting rather than DV, significantly less costly to undertake.

~~~
walshemj
Ah maybe the one I talked to had a more senior role - your not thinking of
MP's office staff instead of actual HOC staff

------
Spooky23
Tl;dr - To delegate email, with a side effect of avoiding accountability.

------
BrandoElFollito
The "how to choose a good password" part is dreadful.

The source is "Google Support" but the link does not point to any such
recommendation.

------
bmsleight_
It is clear that MPs (of all sides) are just not up to date with modern office
working. 1 - Hiring of staff 2 - Safeguarding 3 - Use of computers

